# New GT-R collection today...



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Collection day has finally arrived, I've been excited for weeks, but wait - it is April 1st.

Ordered the car in January, expected delivery date March 29th.

Finally, on Sat 26th I get confirmation that the car is in the country, it's in Newcastle and will be delivered to Bristol on Weds 30th for my collection Today - Friday 1st. Hooray!

So on Tuesday I went to bristol and paid for the car, signed the registration documents, then came home and sorted the insurance and sent it to Bristol ready for them to tax the car.

Then arranged a weekend trip to the south coast to enjoy the car tomorrow and Sunday. 

A mate arranged a half day off work to collect the car with me today.

Booked the car in on Monday for a Y pipe to be fitted.

This morning loads of texts from friends wanting to see the car.

Then a phone call from Nissan...

The car hasn't arrived. It's actually still in the docks at Newcastle!

I had to wonder if it was an April fools joke? But no, it really hasn't arrived. Nobody at Bristol thought to check progress on delivery from Newcastle to Bristol, so it's been sat in the docks for a week and there it sits today.

Pretty pissed off is an under statement. After waiting all this time, setting up everything for collection today, then bamm nobody's even bothered to transport the car down.

No doubt there will be every excuse under the sun, but what it really means is that the staff don't give a flying ****.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Collection day has finally arrived, I've been excited for weeks, but wait - it is April 1st.
> 
> Ordered the car in January, expected delivery date March 29th.
> 
> ...


Firstly many congrats!!! any pictures? lucky man!

secondly, do you expect any less from a nissan NHPC?? I think they actually don't care in most cases, sad really. But one has to put up with it, until you get the car bud.

thirdly CONGRATS!!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats Trev!

Nissan are always a let down mate, can understand your frustration. When do they think the car can be delivered?

I'd contact Nissan CS and put a complaint in.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats, well sort of.. Not the best start to ownership! 
So you've got insurance and tax on a fully paid car that you don't have yet.. Hmm another fine mess.... 
Definitely take it up with customer services.. 
I was under the impression that there were stringent criteria to become a NHPC?


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Disgusting service!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Collection day has finally arrived, I've been excited for weeks, but wait - it is April 1st.
> 
> Ordered the car in January, expected delivery date March 29th.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Trev, I would tell them to forget it, that's a bloody joke ! Is it possible to source one from somewhere else? I realise you have waited for a while and were really looking forward to it but I think I would tell them where to go forth and multiply.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Expect nothing else from BRISTOL NISSAN!!!!! I would complain like foook to them

Bobby


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh man, you must be fuming! You'd have thought that with spending all that money that they'd at least have the courtesy to get it to you for the date they'd specified. Are you going to complain, see if you can get some compensation?

One other question, I assume that it's brand new... how come you're switching out the Y pipe straight away? What differences / benefits will this make? Other than it sounding better!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, I've been on to them and they have agreed to let me have the brand new one sitting in the showroom, until mine actually arrives on Tuesday, so they're sticking some number plates on it and preparing it now and I'm going to pick it up in a couple hours.

I always say 'shit happens, it's how it's shovelled up that matters' and they've shovelled it up pretty well I guess.

Will update later


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Stan, yes the Y pipe is just for sound, much better sound


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not a R35 guy, but that is disgusting! 


1. Complain

&

2. Compensation

then

3. Cancel


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I've been on to them and they have agreed to let me have the brand new one sitting in the showroom, until mine actually arrives on Tuesday, so they're sticking some number plates on it and preparing it now and I'm going to pick it up in a couple hours.
> 
> I always say 'shit happens, it's how it's shovelled up that matters' and they've shovelled it up pretty well I guess.
> 
> Will update later


I guess they have a large shovel and it's well used!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear this.
The very worst part of getting a GT-R is having to deal with Nissan initially.
What a shower of shite...NHPC's don't get any better do they?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I've been on to them and they have agreed to let me have the brand new one sitting in the showroom, until mine actually arrives on Tuesday, so they're sticking some number plates on it and preparing it now and I'm going to pick it up in a couple hours.
> I always say 'shit happens, it's how it's shovelled up that matters' and they've shovelled it up pretty well I guess.
> Will update later




so why not keep the one in the show room? and also when you hand it back, isn't it technically 2nd hand?? hmmmm.. not that you care! ha ha


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Chronos said:


> so why not keep the one in the show room? and also when you hand it back, isn't it technically 2nd hand?? hmmmm.. not that you care! ha ha


Probably not the colour he has chosen? It'll be classed as ex-demo I guess, as registration will still be with the dealer, just on loan to him as an extended weekend courtesy drive.. (Possibly)


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Chronos said:


> so why not keep the one in the show room? and also when you hand it back, isn't it technically 2nd hand?? hmmmm.. not that you care! ha ha


Probably not the colour he has chosen? (Could be all tan inside ) It'll be classed as ex-demo I guess, as registration will still be with the dealer, just on loan to him as an extended weekend courtesy drive.. (Possibly)


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Terrible situation to be in but at least you have a GTR to play with. I'm not surprised it happened as we all know what NHPC's are like!


----------



## hirsty (Mar 9, 2010)

I made an enquiry about a GTR in the middle of February and Nissan in Bromley rang me up two days later to say I could get one in March. I took delivery of my new GTR on the 18th March. I have owned 3 up to now and I have never had a good experience with Nissan until now, it will be going for its optimization service in a week or two and then Litchfield for stage 4.5 and servicing when needed. I cant believe Nissan were so good and quick getting a car that surprised the [email protected]$k out of me. A free check in September to and fluid fill ups where needed. Enjoy your GTR when it comes and i hope you get sorted.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not good at all, but at least they're trying to keep you happy.


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Just make sure you rag the utter sh*t out of it until Tuesday Trev. Infact, take it out to the 'ring over the weekend.....


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Mosh said:


> Just make sure you rag the utter sh*t out of it until Tuesday Trev. Infact, take it out to the 'ring over the weekend.....


Perfect example of why you should never by an "ex-demo".


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

I wasn't being serious Glasto.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Mosh said:


> I wasn't being serious Glasto.


No but my point is I'm sure Trev won't be following the running-in procedure quite as meticulously as if it was his own car


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mosh said:


> Just make sure you rag the utter sh*t out of it until Tuesday Trev. Infact, take it out to the 'ring over the weekend.....


This!!! ^^^^^

If he goes back without having slicks on that car I'd be bitterly disappointed in him :chuckle:


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Could test how many back to back launches it can take .


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

still go away for your weekend and keep all recipes and present them to nissan for being dicks


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Will64 said:


> I guess they have a large shovel and it's well used!


Some need bull dozers, Mill Hill could do with a few.

I told them many times "i know when your bull sh1ting me"

"How is that" was the reply.

"your lips move"".

At that point i was told to leave.

T


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tin said:


> Probably not the colour he has chosen? (Could be all tan inside ) It'll be classed as ex-demo I guess, as registration will still be with the dealer, just on loan to him as an extended weekend courtesy drive.. (Possibly)


If he got it in baby poo, he's disowned! Haha


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

recipes Geof !!?? 

Cakes.

Buns.

Scones (or Scons ??)


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

GlastoVeteran said:


> No but my point is I'm sure Trev won't be following the running-in procedure quite as meticulously as if it was his own car


Hang on a minute - that was MY point. 
Never mind !


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

keithmac said:


> Could test how many back to back launches it can take .


Hmmmmm.... a way to sharpen your R35 launch skills, without even touching your own car!


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

God yeah
There's ALL SORTS of shit we could get Trev to do to this car until Tuesday.

Chronos - why don't you start a POLL of what the members want.

(I'm sure Trev'll be in favour) :runaway:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, you guys are a bad influence on poor little innocent me!

The car is great, only had 25 miles on the clock, a few things I've noticed so far are :

The dipped beam head lights are something else, you don't need full beam, they light the entire road but not sure if they piss oncoming traffic off yet. There is a switch to turn off the adaptive speed related rising of the beam, but I haven't ben flashed by oncoming traffic yet so have left it on.

The front bolts and solid rear rings look pretty good.

The reverse camera is better, has normal view plus a kind of zoom view, and some of you will be pleased to hear the reverse beep has been deleted.

Interior road noise seems slightly less, and surprisingly there have been no nasty dash/interior rattles at all so far.

MFD screen is simpler to use, head light stalk now has no off position (auto, side, dipped), carbon look dials and better gear surround.

Speakers/sound is better, deeper base more like the original 09 cars. 

Gearbox is superb as ever, a little smoother on pull away.

There is still a slight bell housing type rattle, but really nothing to speak of.

They've cured the tram lining, none at all so far and steering still feels sharp.

Suspension feels more or less the same as the MY13 I had before, maybe a little firmer in R mode.

Hand brake needs adjusting - comes up 6 clicks. Brakes feel slightly sharper/firmer and there is some very small amounts of squeal at low speed.

Overall a pleasure to drive, but it goes without saying the stock exhaust noise is still way too quiet, but that's easilly cured.

Looking forward to a nice little cruise tomorrow


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> They've cured the tram lining, none at all so far and steering still feels sharp.



That's interesting. Any ideas on how they've managed to do that Trev? Anything that could be carried over to older standard cars? I take it it still has run-flats fitted?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

They may off done this on purpose to complete the deal in the last tax year 

At least they have let you use theirs


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

^ that would be incredibly underhand. I hope not.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

From my MY14 and MY15 experience....

Tramlining - the Dunlop runflats from MY14 onwards are to a new spec with thinner sidewalls. They changed the suspension settings (again) in the same year and *my* MY14 was awful - I nearly went off a bought a non-GT-R. However, they changed the suspension settings again in the MY15 and it is much better.

Dipped Beams - Those on my MY15 are great but the roads round here are quite undulating and was getting regularly flashed by oncoming drivers. Had them adjusted down at 1st service but apparently there isn't much adjustment so they went for the bottom position. Although still as bright the reach wasn't great. A month later at first optimisation, had them reset to mid-adjustment and I'm happy with them now and, apparently, so are oncoming drivers.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Mosh said:


> recipes Geof !!??
> 
> Cakes.
> 
> ...


:chuckle::chuckle: you know what i mean, bloody predictive keyboards :chuckle:


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

That is terrible service. I hope they sort it out soon so you can get behind the wheel of your own GTR instead of their loan car. Look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

evogeof said:


> :chuckle::chuckle: you know what i mean, bloody predictive keyboards :chuckle:


LoL. Yeh - constantly getting caught out by them myself !!!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

The loan car goes back today, had a call from Nissan and mine has now arrived at Bristol and will be swapping later today 

A few more things about the car...

Gear change from 1st to 2nd has been made ever so slightly slower/drawn out, as if you're lifting off the throttle to change up.

Having done 500 miles now and getting a better feel for the car, suspension feels softer than my previous MY13, doesn't crash over bumps, a bit too soft for me but ok in R mode.

There's an annoying little triangle/arrow that appears above the number showing which gear you're in, nannying you to change up, totally unnecessary bullshit! (see pics).

Full beam is just awesome, LED instant blazing like I've never seen before.

Still no rattles 

Will upload a few pics...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Pics...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

A few more...


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

Hi Trev,
I have had mine for 5 weeks now and totally agree with all your comments on the car, the best thing is no more beeping in reverse. I see in one of your pics you have it at 3500 revs I was told to keep it under 3000 for the first 1250 miles what did they tell you?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> Hi Trev,
> I have had mine for 5 weeks now and totally agree with all your comments on the car, the best thing is no more beeping in reverse. I see in one of your pics you have it at 3500 revs I was told to keep it under 3000 for the first 1250 miles what did they tell you?


XL Nob, funky plate.. but stop boasting!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> A few more...


The rear lights, are they on all the time?


----------



## Staninator (Mar 2, 2016)

Hahaha! That number plate is amazing!


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Trevgtr said:


> Pics...


Stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations Trev,car looks fab.worth the wait now no doubt.white looks great.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> The rear lights, are they on all the time?


Yes, the outer rings go with our fancy flashes on the fronts;-)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

goRt said:


> Yes, the outer rings go with our fancy flashes on the fronts;-)
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


But the front bolts on come on with the side lights? So the rear lights are switched on all the time?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Hi Trev,
> I have had mine for 5 weeks now and totally agree with all your comments on the car, the best thing is no more beeping in reverse. I see in one of your pics you have it at 3500 revs I was told to keep it under 3000 for the first 1250 miles what did they tell you?


Hi numb, they didn't tell me anything, but I am familiar with the running-in procedure, 3500 rpm is fine


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> But the front bolts on come on with the side lights? So the rear lights are switched on all the time?


Not quite Adnan. The stalk has 3 positions - auto, side, dipped beam.

When you start the car, stalk in auto, the rear rings always light up, day or night, so yes always on. The day time runners come on, and so do the bolts, they're together during the day. 

At night the dipped beam comes on with bolts, and the day time runners go to half strength. 

Engine off, side lights = bolts.

Engine running side lights = bolts and dimmed daytime runners.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

One other thing I noticed, the revised Dunlop tyres are very soft/sticky to the touch, and maybe have less tread on them, will measure later. Initial thoughts are that they may only last around 5k miles, instead of the more average 8k.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Congratulations and thanks for all the pointers about the features, I haven't really looked as have been too busy driving mine


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Took the loan car back with 500 odd miles on the clock, and picked up the beast...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

... but sods law, this one has a rattle in the head lining, around the 2 movement sensors front and rear, could be tricky to get at and fix.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> ... but sods law, this one has a rattle in the head lining, around the 2 movement sensors front and rear, could be tricky to get at and fix.


Warranty should sort that?? and congrats bud. 

Technically isn't it the same car as the loan car?? ha ha


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah same car, although loan car was technically a MY15 and mine is a MY16.

Have noticed that the dipped beam in mine is lower, strange.

Also, for anyone who owns one, what I said about the rattle in the last post was wrong, the 2 little plastic things front and rear (middle of roof lining) are microphones according to the owners manual, not movement sensors like Nissan said.

They pick up drone and cancel it by playing a noise through the speakers, apparently.

I actually detest bullshit like that, but it's there so nothing I can do about it, and ironically it's the 'noise cancelling system' that is causing the ****ing rattle in the head lining!


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely looking car though Trev , rattles and all


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Just for the record, that lighting arrangement has been on cars since MY14 started deliveries. I quite like the rears on all the time as it means I don't have to worry about others seeing me from the rear in light mist, fog, or overcast daytimes - DRLs at the front (plus Bolts) and all 4 rears on....


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats Trev, its does look nice in white.


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Lovely car Trev!

Pardon my ignorance, but 'bolts' ?

Is this term used to describe their appearance ie. lightning bolts? Or a more technical acronym for something else?

Ta!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Trevgtr said:


> Collection day has finally arrived, I've been excited for weeks, but wait - it is April 1st.
> 
> Ordered the car in January, expected delivery date March 29th.
> 
> ...


That's NISSAN for ya, bunch of ******s.:chuckle:


----------



## moofz (Nov 30, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> One other thing I noticed, the revised Dunlop tyres are very soft/sticky to the touch, and maybe have less tread on them, will measure later. Initial thoughts are that they may only last around 5k miles, instead of the more average 8k.


Not going to jump on the MPSS bandwagon are you .


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Mosh said:


> Lovely car Trev!
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but 'bolts' ?
> 
> ...


Haha, well they do look like lightning bolts, but I've also heard they were named after Usain Bolt because he bought one/promoted it 

Or could it be... 

Bright Optimal Lighting Technology System.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

moofz said:


> Not going to jump on the MPSS bandwagon are you .


Been there done that, sorry to disappoint the fans but I didn't like them at all! 

Will probaby fit REO7OR's when the time comes


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Did you run Bridgestones or Dunlops on your last steed?


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> Haha, well they do look like lightning bolts, but I've also heard they were named after Usain Bolt because he bought one/promoted it
> 
> Or could it be...
> 
> Bright Optimal Lighting Technology System.



Ahh, all is clear now !!

Is there any tram lining generated by the tyres?


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice mate


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> Did you run Bridgestones or Dunlops on your last steed?


Both, have been through about 10 sets of GT-R tyres haha, my favourite are stock Bridgestone RF's, although there's no real difference to stock Dunlop RF's, but the Bridgestones look slightly better and are usually 200 quid a set cheaper and last 2k miles longer.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Mosh said:


> Ahh, all is clear now !!
> 
> Is there any tram lining generated by the tyres?


None at all, they've tweaked a few things and modified the Dunlop RF's, I've tested it on several types of road and it's completely gone, where as it used to try and chuck you into a ditch, but I actually quite liked a little bit of tram-lining.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

JohnE90M3 said:


> That's NISSAN for ya, bunch of ******s.:chuckle:


Possibly in some cases  But in all fairness they sorted the problem really well


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Trevgtr said:


> Possibly in some cases  But in all fairness they sorted the problem really well


Pleased you found a good one, which dealership was that Trev?.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It was Bristol. Newly appointed NHPC and a sponsor on here, where they seemed to want to do a good job.

Shame about the initial problem though.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Reached 300 miles today, so switched over to comfort suspension as per running-in schedule, it really is very comfortable, smooths out all the bumps, but rather boring lol.

Met up with rsdave yesterday, so took a couple of pics of the whitefly and me side by side. I really like the smooth look of the original front - just looks less fussy, Dave's car looks as fresh as mine. Both are pearlescent white but the new white is less creamy for some reason...


----------

